# Deuteronomy 30 v 3



## Free Christian (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all. Was recently handed a pamphlet which among other things had the quote from Deuteronomy 30 v 3.
I guess it's being used as a call for people, used in the pamphlet, to return to God.
My question though is the version choice. I'm guessing the ESV. In particular "I will restore your fortunes".
I see some versions have "bless you with great success" another "restore you from captivity" or "turn your captivity".
When I read a commentary on those verses there is no mention of restoring ones fortunes or blessing one with success! To me for a person to receive a pamphlet or tract with that version it gives me, or would do, the impression that turning to God I will be blessed with good fortune or success monetary wise.
How do others here see this?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 9, 2018)

That verse certainly might be used to suggest turning to God will bring monetary success, but I would probably read what else the pamphlet had to say before making that assumption. The way I talk, "restore your fortunes" isn't necessarily a reference to money.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Basically the pamphlet is inviting people to attend a Church. That passage is there as I guess an invite to come to God.
What are your thoughts with that use of Fortunes in the place of Captivity?
One has to look at what a person on the street being handed such may interpret it as. We who are believers and know the Word may be able to give it a best construction so to speak but strip that away and ask, what would an unbeliever interpret that to be?
Do you think Fortunes is the best word to use in that passage, that perhaps captivity is best replaced by it?


----------

